#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [想法] 繪圖問卷活動

## J.C.

最近國外圖庫上很流行畫這個
所以我把原問題做成了中文版 讓大家來玩玩看吧 (問題旁邊的插圖是原出題者畫的)
不管用繪圖板或是手繪來回答都可以
空白的問卷請在下面附檔下載

那就歡迎加入 請回在這個主題裡吧

----------


## 老頭

嘿嘿嘿嘿~~頭香當然是我的拉~~!
嘿嘿嘿嘿嘿嘿嘿!

----------


## 若葉

趕工完才發現頭香就這樣被埋了~XDDDDDDDDD

(咬老頭

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

很爛的鼠繪........

----------


## 銀

呃....就這樣吧(被砸

----------


## 柩月



----------


## 照

看起來好好玩喲=ˇ=
大家也來玩吧~

----------


## 魔啦茲雷



----------


## 阿難



----------


## WA. 璇

被點名了......

----------


## M.T.Don

好有趣阿ˇ
我也來一張＠ˇ＠

----------


## -Beau-

被東兒點名了....囧

----------


## T-Bone

新人也來參一腳好了,很.....簡單的問卷T=T

----------


## 跳跳抓抓

=口=!!! 被阿B抓到了 "orz

注意：
為了各位看官的視力著想，請不要看大圖
如果閣下確認您的眼球對『醜陋歪曲的事物』具免疫之特性的程度，可以點擊以查看大圖……

----------


## Baroque Boyce

真是有趣的問卷啊XD

不過上傳一直出問題...真是...

----------


## J.C.

好多人都沒有用腳來畫喔~
怎麼可以偷懶 畫畫就是要勇於挑戰啊 *邪笑*

巴洛克的問卷幾乎都用打字 如果不用畫的 就失去做成圖檔的意義啦
不一定要用電腦畫 手畫掃進電腦也是可以的

(還有人有興趣玩更長的繪圖問卷嗎...?)

----------


## 雷

看起來好好玩XDD

----------


## T-Bone

> 好多人都沒有用腳來畫喔~
> 怎麼可以偷懶 畫畫就是要勇於挑戰啊 *邪笑*
> 
> (還有人有興趣玩更長的繪圖問卷嗎...?)


報告,那個WACOM(或滑鼠)的線不夠長(總不能站在桌上吧)

還有,可能會踩壞WACOM(或滑鼠).........(茶)

還有,那個筆(或滑鼠)會臭烘烘的.........(煙)

更長的問卷!!!..............(淚奔)

----------


## huxanya

我也想玩玩XD
畫的不好+字醜,傷眼注意!

----------


## J.C.

> 報告,那個WACOM(或滑鼠)的線不夠長(總不能站在桌上吧)
> 
> 還有,可能會踩壞WACOM(或滑鼠).........(茶)
> 
> 還有,那個筆(或滑鼠)會臭烘烘的.........(煙)
> 
> 更長的問卷!!!..............(淚奔)


雷的問卷被縮的有點小啊 看不是很清楚 可不可以上傳大一點的版本呢?

至於用腳畫... 我是這樣畫低~

----------


## 銀

> 好多人都沒有用腳來畫喔~
> 怎麼可以偷懶 畫畫就是要勇於挑戰啊 *邪笑*
> 
> 巴洛克的問卷幾乎都用打字 如果不用畫的 就失去做成圖檔的意義啦
> 不一定要用電腦畫 手畫掃進電腦也是可以的
> 
> (還有人有興趣玩更長的繪圖問卷嗎...?)


因為因為...我的腳就是握不住滑鼠xD(我是用鼠繪的囧)
所以就放棄了OTZ

問卷...還有更長的?!
我勇於挑戰新鮮事物 請貼+.+(喂

----------


## tigrisleo

咦0.0我玩過英文版的這個，一共12題
可以直接把英文版的貼上來嗎XD
那是將近一個月前畫的...

----------


## 呆虎鯨

啊嗚，反正就這樣
　　J.C.大給你添麻煩了ˊＷˋ

----------


## 橙色威士忌

嗯～小的來毀掉各位的雙眼了(被拖走

有問卷當然要彭場一下拉XD

----------


## 沃飛(Woffy) 嵐

我也來寫了ˇ
腳的部分我也很認真的完成了喔XD

----------


## BAKA

俺也來了XD 
用腳畫不敢嘗試 
要是筆掉了就大不妙了@@ 
抱歉啦XD

----------


## 闇夜　月牙

小畫家!!
怕傷眼著勿看...........(小獸盡力了阿!!!!!!.........)

----------


## 飛狼薩克

哈哈~
本狼也來玩玩~
字醜傷眼注意.....

----------


## 野

無聊來畫XD

----------


## 佛蒙特

小畫家畫的呢...
傷眼=w=

----------


## 反白虎狼‧烏咪

上一次發文都不知道是什麼時候了
心血來潮就做了這份問卷
詳情都寫在問卷裡頭了(其實沒有)
還沒做的也一起來玩吧(揮爪

----------


## 影貓ROKU

好像很好玩呢!本RO拿走一份囉!（咬）

----------


## 藍焰

叼走一份玩玩
以下完成，字醜注意！

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

----------


## 夜嚎之狼

好像滿好玩的

來玩一下

----------

